# Λέξεις που χάνονται: ένα ταξίδι σε 366 σπάνιες λέξεις



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Ένα καινούργιο βιβλίο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου

Τι είναι ο μαϊτζέβελος, η κατσιφάρα και το ζεμπερέκι; Τι φτιάχνει ο κουγιουμτζής, πού δουλεύει ο καλιοντζής και με τι ασχολείται ο παϊτέρης; Ποια είναι η μοναδική ελληνική λέξη που αρχίζει από _ζν_; Σε ποιο μέρος του ελληνόφωνου κόσμου θα καθίσετε στην τσαέρα και πού θα φάτε στην παδέλα; Ποιο φρούτο είναι το ζαρταλούδι και ποιο η πατίχα; Είναι κακό να βάζει κανείς μαναφούκια; Σε τι διαφέρει η μιντινέτα από τη μαντινούτα;

Τις απαντήσεις σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα δεν πρόκειται να τις βρείτε σε κανένα από τα δύο μεγάλα σύγχρονα λεξικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας που είναι προσιτά στο ευρύ κοινό, δηλαδή το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής και το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη. Μερικές ίσως να μην τις βρείτε σε κανένα λεξικό γενικώς, θα τις βρείτε όμως στο βιβλίο που βλέπετε στη φωτογραφία.

Κυκλοφόρησε πριν από λίγες μέρες από τις Εκδόσεις του Εικοστού Πρώτου το καινούργιο βιβλίο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου με τίτλο _Λέξεις που χάνονται_ και υπότιτλο «Ένα ταξίδι σε 366 σπάνιες λέξεις». Στο βιβλίο αυτό αφηγείται 366 ιστορίες για ισάριθμες λέξεις που δεν τις έχουν τα δυο παραπάνω λεξικά, ξεκινώντας σε αλφαβητική σειρά από τον _αβαγιανό_ και καταλήγοντας στο _ψίκι_. Σε κάθε λέξη αφιερώνονται τρεις παράγραφοι, όχι περισσότερες από 200 λέξεις — αλλιώς το βιβλίο θα αποκτούσε διαστάσεις απαγορευτικές, άλλωστε κι έτσι ξεπερνά τις 300 σελίδες.

Σε αντίθεση με το προηγούμενο γλωσσικό του βιβλίο, το _Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία_, το οποίο περιείχε κυρίως δημοσιευμένο υλικό, οι _Λέξεις που χάνονται_ έχουν υλικό ως επί το πλείστον αδημοσίευτο, αν και για λίγες από τις λέξεις αυτές έχουν γίνει συζητήσεις στο ιστολόγιό του.

Περισσότερα εκεί:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/11/30/lexihan/

Η Λεξιλογία εύχεται καλές πωλήσεις στον Σαραντάκο και καλά διαβάσματα σ' εμάς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2011)

Καλοτάξιδο στις άγριες εποχές μας!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2011)

Εύχομαι κι εγώ καλές πωλήσεις! Πάντως εδώ και καιρό έχω καθιερώσει να αγοράζω τρία αντίτυπα από τα βιβλία του Νίκου Σ. Ένα για τον εαυτό μου και δύο για τις φιλολόγους φίλες μου. Τα περιμένουν πώς και πώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2011)

Δεν θα απογοητεύσει κανέναν αναγνώστη! Εγγυημένα. ;)


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ-πολύ για τα καλά λόγια! (Η Λεξιλογία αναφέρεται, όχι επί ματαίω, στον πρόλογο).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2011)

Εμένα πάντως μ' έσωσε η κυκλοφορία αυτή από πολλά δωροεπιλογικά προβλήματα! :)


----------



## jmanveda (Dec 1, 2011)

Ναι, το πατίχα = ππατττίsha, πληθ. ππατττίshes (= καρπούζι) το ξέρω [όπως και την πππάμια (= μπάμια) ως κυπριακά (:-


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2011)

Καλοτάξιδο, συνονόματε, γιατί καλοδιάβαστο θα είναι σίγουρα! :) 

Για την πατίχαν, βιντεάτσιν.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2011)

Μόλις έλαβα το πακέτο μου με κούριερ από την Πρωτοπορία. Ζήλια!


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 2, 2011)

Εννοείται πως θα αγοραστεί! 

Καλοτάξιδο, Νίκο! Και σ' άλλα με υγεία!


Την πατίχα μια φορά στην Κύπρο τη ζήτησα παχίτα... κατά το φαχίτα... :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2011)

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για ευχές και για καλά λόγια!


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

*Οι λέξεις που ξεχάσαμε*

Στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, δυστυχώς χωρίς τις φωτογραφίες των Νέων. 
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/02/10/lexihan-nea/


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2012)

Καλή επιτυχία Νίκο. Καλή πορεία στο βιβλίο σου!;)


----------

